# Are these heart wings?



## budgieandtiel (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm pretty much positive he's a male, but I was wondering if this is the heart wings which many people cite as a characteristic of definite male behavior. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9FJ5v_UYpM


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes he was doing heart wings Hes adorable!!!


----------



## budgieandtiel (Jul 24, 2012)

Haha, thank you!I've been wondering about it for a while, but whenever I'd pull out the camera, he would always stop.
He can be quite the brat though. Budgie was trying to sleep earlier, and he stood perpendicular to her so that his head was about 2 cm above her back and started singing and wouldn't stop. He runs away whenever she tries to preen him after a bath, but apparently he's suddenly her best friend when it's bedtime.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

He REEEAAAALLLLLLLYYYYY likes those waffle cones


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

lol. sexah waffle cones.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

**Sings** I'm too sexy for these waffle cones....

LOL...Very cute!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Definitely heart wings.Hes such a pretty little boy X x


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

You have a handsome boy


----------



## budgieandtiel (Jul 24, 2012)

lol thanks, everyone. He's been known to sing to his shadow, given the chance.


----------



## Madeline410 (Jul 13, 2012)

OH that's adorable! Love that song.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Very cute! Especially loved how the blue budgie started puffing up like he was about to explode.


----------



## lkutz (Feb 26, 2012)

So cute! My Niko does the same thing when he sings to our feet, our kid's character blankets, the dog's yellow monkey toy, or when we call him 'lover boy'. I never knew it was called heart wings, even though that's what we call it.


Leigh Ann

Niko - 8 yr old male, adopted 3/12


----------



## becca21 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes, definitely heart wings, congrats! But even if he wasn't doing that, it's pretty obvious he's male by how well he whistles. Yes, some females whistle, but for the most part, if your tiel whistles well like that, and often, it's a good bet he's male  But the heart wings confirm it


----------



## budgieandtiel (Jul 24, 2012)

I started trying to teach him to whistle as soon as I got my cockatiel research done with. Thankfully, he picked up pretty fast, and every time I try to teach him to say something, he learns it as a new "come here" command. Earlier today I walked into the bedroom to see my sister playing with him. As soon as he saw me, he started walking across the bed, but my sister picked him up. All I had to do was say "Shiraarat, come on.", and he flew out of her hands and over to me . 
I think it may have to do with one of the cockatiels at the bird store we bought him from. It knew a variety of whistles, and sounded very human. I spent five minutes trying to figure out where the store attendant who was whistling was hiding, lol.


----------

